# Liability insurance for P.O.D. sellers ?



## promotethecause (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm going to be opening a few online stores through P.O.D. sites like Zazzle, Society6, DesignByHumans. I read a whole lot about rampant theft of designs by others that's going on. 


But what if the opposite happens ? What happens if I'm sued by someone else, alleging I stole their design or an element of it ? I don't anticipate this happening but that doesn't mean it couldn't. I'll be producing some edgy designs, some that could even offend or raise the ire of some people. 



How many of you P.O.D. sellers out there run these things like legitimate businesses, forming LLC's and carrying business insurance to protect yourself ? Or do you just wing it, take your chances, and hope you never get involved in a copyright infringement lawsuit ?


----------



## MuddyWater (May 22, 2015)

Getting sued really isn't a high likelihood there. More likely, if there's a complaint, it'll be a take-down sent to the site itself, who will just delete your listing and tell you later.

Most of the theft on those sites comes from people making knock-offs of stuff like those "I AM A *insert job here* and I AM *insert corny phrase about how strong it makes you*, or people ripping off relatively easily recreated stuff, in which case, don't worry about it. It'll happen anyway.


----------

